# Beans with pickled peppers?



## smokeymose (Apr 5, 2020)

So it was supposed to be in the 50s with no rain or wind yesterday so I decided to uncover the offset. Planning ribs meant I needed baked beans, but when I was getting it together I realized I didn't get bell peppers at the store Thursday and I really didn't want to go out and waste gloves and a mask just for peppers. Drat!
Oh wait..






Why not use the hot and sweet pepper rings from last year? So be it...





So much for the forecast. Just as I was dumping the charcoal into the box to start the wood it started sprinkling. Oh well, I've smoked in the rain before.
It only rained lightly for about an hour. You can't tell from the pic but we're running 260 with barely visible smoke.





The ribs went in at noon and the beans around 2:30. Every thing was done by 5:30.





No I didn't forget about the ribs.













The verdict on the pickled peppers is that I'll do it again. Just enough heat to make it interesting but not too much (there wasn't anything else hot in the mix).





Thanks for looking and cook on :-)
Dan


----------



## normanaj (Apr 5, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Thursday and I really didn't want to go out and waste gloves and a mask just for peppers



I did the same exact thing Thursday.The wife will be using some peppers she canned last year in her chili.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 5, 2020)

That's a fine looking cook Dan, Like! Almost kind of inspires me to want to smoke something on my offset but there's some leftovers I have to go thru first. No real rush to do anything. It's in the 80's here and gorgeous, I'm retired and don't have to do anything, and I'm sure not going anywhere. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice cook . I always put pickled jalapenos in my beans . That plated pic looks fantastic  .


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice looking ribs


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 5, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That's a fine looking cook Dan, Like! Almost kind of inspires me to want to smoke something on my offset but there's some leftovers I have to go thru first. No real rush to do anything. It's in the 80's here and gorgeous, I'm retired and don't have to do anything, and I'm sure not going anywhere. RAY


Thank you. Totally understand the leftover thing. With just the two of us we rarely finish what was made. Every 3 or 4 days I'll just empty the fridge onto the counter and we have a buffet night....


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 5, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice cook . I always put pickled jalapenos in my beans . That plated pic looks fantastic  .


Thank you!
I was so excited to find something to use my peppers for that I mentioned potato salad. 
I was informed to not even think about it....


----------

